
Maybe Now's Not A Great Time To Spend $95 Million On A New Printing Press - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessinsider.com/maybe-nows-not-a-great-time-to-spend-95-million-on-a-new-printing-press-2009-6
======
notaddicted
They started the plan 5 years ago, check out the 5 year stock chart.

[http://www.google.com/finance/getchart?q=SSP&x=NYSE&...](http://www.google.com/finance/getchart?q=SSP&x=NYSE&p=5Y&i=604800)

------
yangyang
Rupert Murdoch's News International (publishers of the Times [of London] and
The Sun) did something similar last year. They opened a plant on the edge of
London costing about $300mm to replace their Wapping printworks.

<http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=40595>

------
HandyPanda
But, but but... One of my clients makes multi-million dollar printing presses.
If people stopped buying them, then that client would lose money, and they
wouldn't be able to keep paying me money, and then I would have to eat more
ramen, and not just because I want to.

In all seriousness, those huge printing presses are not things that are
purchased on a whim. They are generally many years in the making, and an
economic slowdown is unlikely to to alter the purchasing decision. I actually
do have a client that builds multi-million dollar printing presses. They sell
6 per year on average. They have not seen a slowdown in business.

------
anigbrowl
The San Francisco Chronicle made a similar announcement earlier this year,
trying to turn it into a marketing hook with a new look too. Readers were
unimpressed ([http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article/comments/view?f=/c/a/2...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article/comments/view?f=/c/a/2009/01/31/MN7L15IV50.DTL)) and as of last
week they have been reverting to the old design for some sections. It doesn't
help that the Chronicle has one of the worst websites I know, which makes it a
chore to follow a story that was on the front page of the dead tree version.

------
jasonlbaptiste
It's like saying it might be a bad idea for Google to spend 95 mil on servers
and routers. It's what they need to run their business and print the papers.
They can't just ignore it. Now with that said, the problem is in their
business with the fact that they are in a business that NEEDS 95 mil to print
content.

~~~
mjuyhjui
The difference being that google is planning on a certain growth in demand for
data delivered over networks and routers - the newspaper is planning on a $95M
increase in demand for words on dead trees!

------
Semiapies
This is the funniest headline I've seen in a little while.

